# Help



## tgautier1984 (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys I have lost all my files due to a dead SD card and cannot find a working link for cwm4....can someone plus share a working like for me so I can get out of the stone age

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

here you go. holler if you need anything else.

http://db.tt/oIT3cgWj


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

